# 위기의 결적



## moondeer

Hi, does anyone know what "위기의 결적" means in this sentence?

"벌레에 물렸을 때 검정콩 태운 가루를 물에 개어서 바르면 해독이 도된다. 또 이 차는 오장과 *위기의 결적을* 치료하고 일체의 열독과 번갈 그리고 대, 소면의 비삼을 치료한다." 

It's from a seventeenth-century 한약 text. 

My translation: “If bitten by an insect, mix burnt powder of black soybeans in water to make a paste and spread it on the bite to detoxify it. Also, tea of this will cure the five viscera and *critical hidden toxins* as well as all eruptions, severe thirst, constipation, and the inability to urinate.” 

I pretty much made up the "critical hidden toxins" part because I couldn't figure out what 결적 means. On naver it just defines it as bringing hidden things to light.


----------



## Rance

Here 위기 is 胃氣, referring to stomach in this case, so translating to "critical" is poor choice.
So the translations should go like : 결적 of five viscera and stomach.
결적(抉摘) means "숨겨진 것을 들추어냄" and has no meanings of toxins.
Also the original sentence sounds smoother and easier to understand if changed this way:
"오장과 위기*를 결적하여 *치료하고" ="오장과 위기*에 숨겨진 것을 들추어내어 *치료하고"
What's hidden should be illness in our case.
I'd translate into something like "cure illness of five viscera and stomach that are hard to diagnose/detect".


----------



## Dunno Jack

Hi,

If you'd like to be absolutely sure, you may want to track down the Chinese characters for *위기의 결적. *The only thing I can say with confidence is 위 here refers to "stomach" (胃) instead of "crisis" or "danger" (危).
As for 결적, we cannot conclude what it is without looking at the hanja.

* update: 5장에 뭉친 (結: 결) 적(積)을 헤친다[散] - 동의보감 on 검정콩
It looks like 결적 is 結積. I think it's something that has been knotted and accumulated in an organ (stomach) and black bean tea (?) dissolves (散: 산) it.


----------



## mink-shin

I'm going to type this post in large characters, otherwise it would be hard to make out the Chinese characters.

-單味
黑豆 : 散五藏結積. 水漬生芽 名大豆黃卷. 主五藏 胃氣結積 可煮食(本草)
<.....................>
-單方藥
黑豆 : 去一切熱毒 煩渴 大小便秘澁. 黑豆3合 甘草7.5g 生薑7片水煎服 名曰【甘豆湯】
Source : 東醫寶鑑(동의보감) by 許浚(허준)

I agree with Dunno. 결적 means 結積.

The best way to figure out such a problem as you have is find the original text. Modern Korean language is descended from the language of Joseon Dynasty. So there're not only many similarities but many differences between them. I think that's why Naver doesn't provide us the meaning of 결적(結積) in 동의보감(東醫寶鑑). 결적(結積) is old-fashioned and rarely used but, maybe, still understandable or often used by oriental doctors.

By the way, there are some typos in your quote.
"벌레에 물렸을 때 검정콩 태운 가루를 물에 개어서 바르면 해독이 된다. 또 이 차는 오장과 *위기의 결적을* 치료하고 일체의 열독과 번갈 그리고 대, 소*변*의 *비삽*을 치료한다."


----------



## Rance

Dunno Jack said:


> * update: 5장에 뭉친 (結: 결) 적(積)을 헤친다[散] - 동의보감 on 검정콩
> It looks like 결적 is 結積. I think it's something that has been knotted and accumulated in an organ (stomach) and black bean tea (?) dissolves (散: 산) it.



Thanks Dunno for for finding and quoting the source. 
After digging up more, I found following information from this link.



> *14.腹結(복결)*
> "腹"은 배, "結"은 結繩文字時代에 실이나 노끈을 맺어 좋은 약속을 맺었다 하여 糸와 吉이 합쳐진 글자로, 맺는다는 뜻임, 나아가 마치다, 끝맺다, 얽다, 땋는다는 의미지만 이 경우는 內結, 結積의 의미이다.
> 따라서 腹結은 腹部의 結(응어리, 통증, 변비 등)에 효과가 있는 穴이라는 뜻이 된다.
> 別名을 腹結, 腹屈,腹窩라고 하며, 어떤 명칭이든 腹中의 미癥, 즉 응어리나 덩어리를 암시하는 이름이다. [扁鵲傳]에 의하면 [이로써 病을 보면 五臟의 結이 모두 나타난다]라고 하였다.
> 經絡은 任脈의 中極,關元에서 會하였던 것이 다시금 中行에서 4寸인 이 腹結穴로 돌아와 여기에서 大橫을 거쳐 任脈의 下完에 會한다.
> 腹結의 주위는 腹部의 중요한 筋肉, 外腹斜筋,內腹斜筋,腹橫筋이 긴장되어 둘러싸고 있으며, 血管에서는 下腹壁動脈, 淺複壁動․靜脈, 神經에서는 腹骨下腹神經, 第 10肋間神經前枝가 走行하고 있다.



So I think it's safe to conclude that 결적 is 응어리 which is pretty much what Dunno suggested originally.
It's probably best to be translated into _lump_ for the context we are discussing.


----------



## Dunno Jack

Rance said:


> Thanks Dunno for for finding and quoting the source.
> After digging up more, I found following information from this link.
> 
> 
> 
> So I think it's safe to conclude that 결적 is 응어리 which is pretty much what Dunno suggested originally.
> It's probably best to be translated into _lump_ for the context we are discussing.



I was carefully speculating if "위기의 결적" refers to "위장내 노폐물" in modern layman's terms, i.e. waste matter (from food intake) that has been hardened/knotted (結) and built up/accumulated (積).
Black bean tea here is claimed to help break it down (散). When I hear "lump", I imagine some sort of abnormal formation of human tissue. 
Just my two cents. I'm not familiar with 동의보감 nor do I have any knowledge about oriental medicine (or any other kinds of medicine).


----------



## moondeer

Thanks everyone! So helpful. It's difficult for me to look up things in hanmun.

I chose "gastrointestinal lumps."


----------



## Rance

Dunno Jack said:


> I was carefully speculating if "위기의 결적" refers to "위장내 노폐물" in modern layman's terms, i.e. waste matter (from food intake) that has been hardened/knotted (結) and built up/accumulated (積).
> Black bean tea here is claimed to help break it down (散). When I hear "lump", I imagine some sort of abnormal formation of human tissue.
> Just my two cents. I'm not familiar with 동의보감 nor do I have any knowledge about oriental medicine (or any other kinds of medicine).



I actually thought about such possibility, but it mentioned about constipation separately.
Also _lump_ may not be best word as it's a term used in western medicine (it's English word after all).
Btw I think you are confusing lump with tumor.
Lump, some kind of swelling inside of body, can be caused by many things including tumor but not exclusive.

I actually found a link which actually explains the exact same phrase in a more layman friendly term (not really).



> 위속(胃內)의 열로 인한 마비를 제거하고, 傷中淋露(중초를 상하여 소변이 방울방울 떨 어짐)를 치료하며, 오장의 결적*(結積:적취가 맺힌 것)*과 내한(속이 차거운 증상)을 흩어버리며, 오두의 독을 없애며..



According to Naver Dictionary:



> *적취(積聚)*
> <한의학> *몸 안에 쌓인 기로 인하여 덩어리가 생겨서 아픈 병. 적(積)은 오장에 생겨서 일정한 부위에 있는 덩어리이고, 취(聚)는 육부에 생겨서 일정한 형태가 없이 이리저리옮겨 다니는 덩어리를 이른다*



I don't think I understand this fully, but it does seems to refer to some sort of tangible solid mass.
So some sort of swelling, mass or lump should be fine choices.


----------



## Dunno Jack

Rance said:


> I actually thought about such possibility, but it mentioned about constipation separately.
> Also _lump_ may not be best word as it's a term used in western medicine (it's English word after all).
> Btw I think you are confusing lump with tumor.
> Lump, some kind of swelling inside of body, can be caused by many things including tumor but not exclusive.
> 
> I actually found a link which actually explains the exact same phrase in a more layman friendly term (not really).
> 
> 
> 
> According to Naver Dictionary:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand this fully, but it does seems to refer to some sort of tangible solid mass.
> So some sort of swelling, mass or lump should be fine choices.



Again, I don't know much about oriental medicine, Chinese characters or human anatomy. But I think tumors are types of lumps too, which are biological in nature (made of tissues, i.e. part of your body).
결적, as I understand, is food matter from outside that has not been digested and just stuck in your body. Black bean powder is supposed to break it down in the process that is often commercially touted as detoxification.
That's my interpretation but ultimately it's up to the OP to choose whatever she sees fit.


----------



## mink-shin

mink-shin said:


> -單味
> 黑豆 : 散五藏結積. 水漬生芽 名大豆黃卷. 主五藏胃氣結積 可煮食(本草) (I quoted it from its original source.)



너무 어려워서 제 수준에서 영어로 설명을 못하겠어요.
검은콩(黑豆) : 오장결적을 헤친다(검은 콩의 부제목 같은 것임. 앞으로 설명할 것 중 가장 중요한 것을 요악해놓은 것이라 보면 됨.) 散五藏結積.
특징 i) 물에 불려 발아시킨 것을 대두황권이라 명한다. 水漬生芽名大豆黃卷 
ii) 주로 오장과 위의 기가 뭉쳐서 쌓인 것에 효능 主五藏胃氣結積
iii) 삶아 먹는 것이 가능하다. 可煮食
본초(약재나 한약을 일컫는 말) 本草

원문에는 띄어쓰기가 없어요. 그래서 moondeer님이 인용하신 문장은 오장과 위기의 결적을 나누었지만 저는 氣가 오장의 기도 포함한다고 생각해요. 보통 제 경험에 비추어 말하자면 오장과 위기를 다른 것으로 본다면 한문에서는 與(우리말의 '와/과')와 같은 허사를 썼을거라고 생각해요.

Tumor은 몸의 세포 분열이 잘못되어 나타나는 증상이라고 알고 있어요. 저는 lump가 더 올바른 해석이라고 봐요.  한의학에 대해 잘 몰라서 실제로 기가 뭉쳐서 덩어리가 생기는지 아니면 다른 이유로 덩어리가 생기는 것을 기가 뭉쳤다고 표현하는지는 모르겠지만(아니면 아예 덩어리는 실존하지 않고 그냥 느낌에 응어리 졌다고 느껴질지도), 이를 풀어내시려는 moondeer님에게 찬사를 보냅니다.

제가 하고자 하는 말은 동의보감에서 말하는 위기의 결적은 양의학에서의 어떠한 개념과 1:1 매칭이되는 것이 존재하지 않을 수도 있다는 거에요. 한의학에 박식하여야 이에 확실히 대답할 수 있을 거라 생각해요.

I recommend you, moondeer, ask an oriental medicine professor to help you if you want to make it sure translating the hanmun.


----------



## mink-shin

大豆黃卷 性平味甘無毒主風濕痺筋攣膝痛*除五藏委中結聚* (本草).

콩을 삶아 불린 대두황권에 대해 동의보감에서 찾으니 제오장위중적취(오장과 위속의 적취를 제거한다)라는 구절이 있네요.

아 너무 어렵습니다, 솔직히. 여러분 대단하십니다, 정말! 저는 머리가 너무 아파서 물러나겠습니다.


----------



## Dunno Jack

mink-shin said:


> Tumor은 몸의 세포 분열이 잘못되어 나타나는 증상이라고 알고 있어요. 저는 lump가 더 올바른 해석이라고 봐요.  한의학에 대해 잘 몰라서 실제로 기가 뭉쳐서 덩어리가 생기는지 아니면 다른 이유로 덩어리가 생기는 것을 기가 뭉쳤다고 표현하는지는 모르겠지만(아니면 아예 덩어리는 실존하지 않고 그냥 느낌에 응어리 졌다고 느껴질지도), 이를 풀어내시려는 moondeer님에게 찬사를 보냅니다.
> 
> I recommend you, moondeer, ask an oriental medicine professor to help you if you want to make it sure translating the hanmun.



Nobody discussed "tumor" as a candidate. I was saying "lump" is an extension of human tissues whereas 結積 is waste build-up in my opinion.

*積滯痞結*
*Definition* refers to the accumulation of undigested food that led to constipation
정의, 숙식(宿食)이 소화되지 않고 정체되어 비결(痞結)에 이른 것. 

병증: 상세-적체비결(積滯痞結)


----------



## mink-shin

I see. I misread this post of yours. 


Dunno Jack said:


> When I hear "lump", I imagine some sort of abnormal formation of human tissue.


----------



## Rance

mink-shin said:


> I see. I misread this post of yours.



I don't blame you.
I understood it the same way.



Dunno Jack said:


> *積滯痞結*
> *Definition* refers to the accumulation of undigested food that led to constipation
> 정의, 숙식(宿食)이 소화되지 않고 정체되어 비결(痞結)에 이른 것.
> 
> 병증: 상세-적체비결(積滯痞結)



Although it contains two hanjas we were discussing, it additionally contain two extra ones.
Second one, *滯,* is 결릴 비 and it means "(뱃속이)결리다", so I think it limits the vagueness of 결적 and confining its meaning to constipation.
Again the original phrase is "오장과 위기의 결적". 
If we are limiting to food, it would not make sense since 오장 includes lung which isn't part of digestive system.

Then again I may be just overthinking and babbling nonsense.
I agree to mink-shin. 
Best answer can probably be given by someone who specialize in oriental medicine which none of us are...


----------

